# rewriteCond time problem



## NoSyMe (11. Oktober 2010)

Moinsen Leute 

Ich scheine hier einen Denkfehler zu haben und komm gerade nicht aus meiner Blockade. Wäre froh wenn mir jemand den Fehler aufzeigen kann 



```
RewriteCond %{TIME_HOUR}%{TIME_MIN} <0700 [OR]
 RewriteCond %{TIME_HOUR}%{TIME_MIN} >2000
 RewriteRule ^index\.php(\?[a-z]+\=[a-z]+)?$ /index2.php$1 [R]


 RewriteCond %{TIME_HOUR}%{TIME_MIN} >0659 [OR]
 RewriteCond %{TIME_HOUR}%{TIME_MIN} <2001
 RewriteRule ^index2\.php(\?[a-z]+\=[a-z]+)?$ /index.php$1 [R]
```


Danke


----------

